# SEGITSETEK,KERESEK VALAKIT



## vikianiko (2004 Július 24)

Sziasztok. Keresem Kanadából egy fiatal házaspárt.Icának,és Szilárdnak hívják őket. Kb.1990-93 között mentek ki Németortszágból /Schweningenből/. Balatonon laktak. Szüleimmel voltak egy lágerben,akiket Aninak,és Ferinek hívtak, és az öcsém is velük volt.Aki tud valamit róluk, kérem, hogy írjon.Még annyit,hogy a szakmájuk szakács és cukrász, bár nem biztos, hogy ebben is dolgoznak.Köszönök minden segítséget is előre.Üdv Anikó Budapestről.


----------



## karesz (2004 Július 24)

Ismerem oket Londonban laknak add meg a szamodat atadom nekik szivesen. 
Karesz


----------



## Karsay István (2004 Július 24)

Karesz, utánanéznél a barátom haverjának is? (tudod, a csöves )

Köszi.

István


----------



## karesz (2004 Július 24)

Ebben a percben indulok londonba hosszu ido ota eloszor.
Muszaj pihennem jol kiegtem a munkaba, amit meg tudok tenni a hetvegen hogy bemegyek beszelgetek a portasukkal meg aki ott van. 
Nem sok remeny de hatha...

Karesz


----------



## Karsay István (2004 Július 25)

Köszönöm gyöngyszemem, legalább valamilyen szinten meg tudom nyugtatni a barátnömet, bár nekem valami azt súgja, hogy már nem él a srác, mert jöhetett volna Magyarországra, lett volna lakás, szerelmes kedves, és egyik pillanatról a másikra eltünt!

Pedig ha valóban csöves volt, akkor itt jól élt volna, mert öregedő kis barátnőm elkényeztette volna!!


----------



## vikianiko (2004 Augusztus 10)

*Segítsetek,keresek valakit!*

Szia Karesz! 1 hétig szabadságon voltunk,és látom hogy nem jött semmi üzenetem.Megigérted, hogy hétvégén átszaladsz hozzájuk.Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy sikerült a Szilárdéknak átadni az üzenetemet?Köszi Anikó Budapestről


----------



## vikianiko (2004 Augusztus 23)

*Hiába kerestem, megtalálták,de nincs válasz!*

Sziasztok!
Kértem segítséget,hogyha valaki ismeri a Szilárdékat, segítsen.
Kaptam választ,hogy ismerik őket.
De sajnos azóta sem jelzett vissza senki.
Ha esetleg nem akarják felvenni a Szilárdék a kapcsolatot, akkor jelezzetek vissza, hogy ne várjak feleslegesen.
Pedig nagyon biztam benne.
Várom visszajelzéseteket!

Köszönettel Anikó Budapestről


----------



## Irisz50 (2004 Augusztus 23)

*Keresek egy barátot*

Szervusztok fórumozók,
Kéréssel fordulok hozzátok, keresek egy ismerősömet, Guelph-ben él (tudomásom szerint) Pozar Pal-nak nevezik, Waxwing uton. Maxtech-nél dolgozik, vagy dolgozot, talán Waterloo-ban, vagy Kitchenerben.
Jó volna, ha a telefonszámát megtudnátok , majd akkor felhívnám
Köszi, bárkinek is, aki segíteni tudna


----------



## karesz (2004 Augusztus 23)

Masfel hete beszeltem Szilarddal szerintem biztos fog jelentkezni emailen.
Szerintem sokat dolgoznak. Fogom ujra emlekeztetni!


----------



## Karsay István (2004 Augusztus 25)

Karesz, a csöves ismerősre sikerült rákérdezni, vagy nem jártál arra?

István


----------



## Barb (2004 Augusztus 27)

*Irisz50-nek*

Az ismerősödet nem tudom, hogy sikerült-e igy megtalálnom, de remélem, hogy igen!  

Amit talaltam:

H Pozar
180 Marksam Rd
Guelph, ON N1H 8G6
(519) 821-0518

Igaz ez nem Pal, de hátha :?: esetleg ismeri a druszályát...

Ezen az oldalon megpróbálhatod a keresést, - ha van még ötleted - de egész kanadában nem találtam ilyen néven bejegyezve.
http://findaperson.canada411.ca/


----------



## karesz (2004 Augusztus 31)

Istvan ne haragudj nem voltam benn, vasarnap vagyok ott havonta kb ketszer par orara. Nem felejtettem el viszont csak az a baj hogy altalaban rohanok mindenhova. Tudom milyen elveszteni ismerossel a kapcsolatot azthiszem idekint mindenki tudja 
Az a bosszanto hogy mar tobbszor nekifutottam hogy na most oda is beugrok... nem sikerult.
Karesz


----------



## Karsay István (2004 Augusztus 31)

Köszönöm a megértésed és fáradozásod.
Ha sikerül, azért megköszönöm, gondolom, hogy van elég gondod a kis hülységem miatt...

DE ha véletlenül Erdősi Györgyről hallasz megköszönöm, Te vagy az egyetlen reményünk!! :656:


----------



## Laci (2005 Augusztus 20)

*Keressük...*

Keressük a pécsi VÁRADI PÉTER-t / an.:Saluga Veronika, apj.n.:Váradi Péter/

Édesanyja kéri a segítséget fia kereséséhez, aki 2000-ben utazott a kanadai Vencouver-be és akivel 2002-ben beszélt utoljára telefonon és akitől egy karácsonyi üdvözlőlap érkezett 2003 nyarán...


----------



## Laci (2005 Augusztus 20)

Péter özvegy édesanyja rokkantnyugdíjas,akinek 21000,- Ft. járadékából és alakalmi munkákból kell fenntartania magát és azt a házat,amit hagyatéki okokból fia nélkül értékesíteni sem tud.

Váradi Péter ezen a képen 'Csöcsös' becenevű barátjával látható,akihez kiutazott Kanadába és akivel együtt is lakott...


----------



## Laci (2005 Augusztus 20)

2002-ben a következő levelet küldte édesanyjának. A levélben említett 'Kovács' a munkahelye volt,ahol vasból készült ablakokat és ajtókat készítettek.


----------



## Laci (2005 Augusztus 20)

A Magyar Vöröskereszt Keresőszolgálata az alábbi levelet küldte Pécsre Váradi Péternének :


----------



## Laci (2005 Augusztus 20)

A levélben azt írják,hogy a kanadai Vöröskereszt csak az esetben tud segíteni ha a közvetlen hozzátartozóval háború vagy természeti katasztrófa miatt szakadt meg a kapcsolat...És a következő internetes telefonkönyvre mutató levelet mellékeltek,amin valóban Péter utolsó címe található,de innen 2004. októberében elköltözött. Mint egy korábbi levelében írta valószínűleg Északra, Vencouvertől 600 km.-re...


----------



## Laci (2005 Augusztus 20)

Ezen a képen vencouveri szomszédjával-aki nem magyar-látható :


----------



## Laci (2005 Augusztus 20)

Kérjük,aki valamit tud Váradi Péter sorsáról,tartózkodási helyéről jelezze azt a következő elérhetőségek egyikén: 

Kollár László 
E-mail : [email protected]
Tel.: 36-72 424-939
36-70 310-6377

Pétertől azt kérjük,hogy ha módjában áll vegye fel újból a kapcsolatot édesanyjával. Ez elemi kötelessége volna...


----------



## Melitta (2005 Augusztus 20)

Fifike a fonyomozo, biztos van 1-2 otlete hogy lehetne megtalalni.
Sajnos sok keresett szemely teljesen eltunik mert elutasitottak az itt maradast es egyszeruen se telefon semmi kovetheto cim nelkul vannak kint.
A csaladjuknak rendkivul nehez megerteni, haza nem irnak, mert nem valami jol megy soruk, vagy tartanak attol hogy felfedjek a kiletuket.
Lehetseges hogy ez a fiatal ember csak lustasagbol nem ir a csaladjanak.
A voros kereszt sem ad infot senkirol foleg ha refuge kerveny volt beadva.
Remelem a Vancoveri tagjaink fognak tudni segiteni.


----------



## holly (2005 Augusztus 20)

Pétertől azt kérjük,hogy ha módjában áll vegye fel újból a kapcsolatot édesanyjával. Ez elemi kötelessége volna...[/quote


A "szia muter" kisbetuvel cimu megszolitas onmagaert beszel!! ez egy olyan silany figura lehet,hogy kiutes kornyekez tole !!
az elemi kotelessegre valo appellalas eleve halott dolog, annal aki az anyjat muternak szolitja !!


----------



## FiFike (2005 Augusztus 21)

Feltettem a hirdetest a Skyex faliujsagjara .


----------



## andika (2005 Október 10)

Ha már keresésről van szó, a Torontóiaktól kérdezem, hogy a 
-Nádas és
- a Hajgató családot nem-e ismerik. Tudom, hogy nagy az a város viszont avval is tisztában vagyok, hogy a magyarok milyen szinten tartanak össze. Volt szerencsém a mMagyar Házban több bulin is tiszteletemet tenni, és olyan dolgot élhettem át, ami itthon nem történhetett volna meg.
A szilveszteri bulin a párommal összevesztünk egy picit, és az asztaltársaságból az egyik férfi mikor kint cigiztem odajött és közölte, hogy hallották a vitát, ( hozzáteszem nem volt komoly vita) és ha nincs hova mennem aludni akkor ők a feleségével megbeszélték, hogy mehetek hozzájuk. Elállt a szavam. természetesen nem náluk aludtam, de meghatottak.
szóval ennek a két családnak (nem vérszerinti rokonaim) rengeteget köszönhetek, sajnos kicsit eltávolodtunk egymástól. KÖSZÖNÖM.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 11)

A semleges válasz is válasz, viszont nekem fontos lenne.Bízom bennetek.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 11)

Fifike a fonyomozo, biztos van 1-2 otlete hogy lehetne megtalalni. Várj amig idelátogat. Nem tudom mostanában mi van vele, régebben mindennapos volt.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

Most masnapaos :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 11)

:111: 
Kutyaharapást szőrivel :twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 11)

Kinek van idegen dolog a szájában?


----------



## andika (2005 Október 11)

Oké. Kicsomagolom. Tegnap avatták az új hidamat, és most olyan mintha legalább 2x több fogam lenne, viszont szar érzés. A kérdés: Ez normális? Bár az is igaz, hogy nálam semmi sem normális.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 11)

Mind a 32 fogad folul van :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 11)

Hát marhára olyan. A gyerekkel együtt fogzom, a francba!


----------



## andika (2005 Október 12)

Csöcsike drága!Te Torontóban éltél, nem ismered véletlenül a két család valamelyikét. Mindkét family elég társasági lényekből áll. A Hajgató Zoltánnak vállakozása van, a Nádasoknál ( mivel sokan vannak) van amelyik nyugdíjas építész, bélyegzőkészitő, kameraman, stb... Ha valami eszedbe jut szólj. puszi :00:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 13)

Nadas belyegzost azaz a papat mamat ismerem. Nagy belyeggyujto.Mississaugaba laknak.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 13)

igen Ők azok azt hiszem. Drága Melitta negyon köszönöm, hogy válaszoltál. A lányuk csinálja a bélyegzőt, ők amikor kint voltam amvay.eztek(biztos nem igy irják.)Elég hosszú história, ha gondolod privátban megirom, de ennek a két családnak köszönhetek minden jót ami ott történt velem, ugyanis akihez mentem(mamám) hatalmas fájdalmat okozott nekem,és a 4 éves kislányommal Ök voltak az én családom. 2X költöztünk mi is Ök is és elveszett a fonal. Köszönöm.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 14)

Mi újság torontó? Nénik, bácsik az otthonban? Javult már a helyzet? Itten kérem szépen tombol a madárinfulenza ezerrel. Hát öszintén megmondom, mivel egy nagy szupermarketből veszem a húst ( auchan) és nem piacról mindig ugyanattól a parasztasszonytól, ( mert olcsóbb)és olyan cimkét raknak a cucra amilyet akarnak, hát azt hiszem bár nem vagyok oda érte marad a disznó, marha, csiga, polip.... :lol:


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 14)

pacal..


----------



## andika (2005 Október 15)

Nem kaptad meg a fénypostával? Már ezekben sem lehet bízni.


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 15)

Azt tudom hogy a Csocsi nem lopta el mer utalja, de az Efiben nem vagyok biztos.. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 15)

Máris küldöm neked, csak várom, hogy jól elkeveredjen a strichnin :evil:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 15)

lÁTOD, IGY VAN EZ MINDIG, ELKEVEREDIK ITT, ELKEVEREDIK OTT, NEM LELIK A KIS GONOSZT.


----------



## Fefe (2005 November 3)

Kedves Fórumozók!
Keresem egy rokonomat Kanadában. Tudom nagy ország, de valahol el kell kezdeni.
Neve Pap Pál 1925 (24?)-ben született Dávodon. Többen voltak testvérek, ő századosként szolgált valószínű Kecskeméten, vagy Kiskunhalason. Egy kecskeméti lányt vett el feleségül, aki apósom szerint szép fekete lány volt. 1956-ban menekült ki az országból.
Hátha valaki tud róla valamit, vagy mond egy ötlete, hol lehet még keresni.
Köszönettel,
Földesi Fefe


----------



## Fefe (2005 November 3)

Kedves Fórumozók!
Keresem egy rokonomat Kanadában. Tudom nagy ország, de valahol el kell kezdeni.
Neve Pap Pál 1925 (24?)-ben született Dávodon. Többen voltak testvérek, ő századosként szolgált valószínű Kecskeméten, vagy Kiskunhalason. Egy kecskeméti lányt vett el feleségül, aki apósom szerint szép fekete lány volt. 1956-ban menekült ki az országból.
Hátha valaki tud róla valamit, vagy mond egy ötlete, hol lehet még keresni.
Köszönettel,
Földesi Fefe


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

Esetleg a Torontoi Magyar Hazban kene megprobalnod, hiszen az a korosztaly nem computerezik, tisztelet a kivetelnek.


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

www.skyex.com.. probáld meg.+.Google, üsd be, magyarok, és kidob sok-sok olyan helyet Canadában és az USA-ban mint a canadahun.
Remélem tudtam segíteni. sok sikert!


----------



## Fefe (2005 November 4)

Nagyon köszönöm segítségeteket, tanácsaitokat.
Fefe


----------



## Szami (2005 November 27)

Halihó!

Keresem Sasvári Andrást! Erdélyből - Nagyváradról(Oradea, RO) ment ki Canada/Torontoba 1994 augusztus végén. Úgy tudom, hogy érdekházassággal. Ha valaki tud róla valamit, vagy esetleg hallott róla, akkor kérlek értesítsetek! Annyit tudok még, hogy 1971.11.02. született.

Előre is köszönöm!

Csőváz+V2
Szami!


----------



## Szami (2005 December 9)

Halihó Mindenkinek!

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a sok segítséget, amit kaptam tőletek!!!! Sikerült Megtalálni, akit kerestem!!! Kívánom, hogy mindenkinek így sikerüljenek a dolgai! NEM SZABAD FELADNI!!!!

Mégegyszer köszönök mindent Mindenkinek!

Na ne aggódjatok, nem fogok lelépni. Nagyon megszerettelek benneteket! És köszönöm azt a sok önzetlenséget és szeretetet és támogatást amit tőletek kaptam! Nagyon jól esett.

Sok Puszi!

Csőváz+V2! Szami


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 9)

Szivessen, orulok, hogy tudtam segiteni


----------



## PappLaci (2005 December 13)

*Én is keresek valakit...*



FiFike írta:


> Feltettem a hirdetest a Skyex faliujsagjara .



Jó estét Mindenkinek!

Keresem a Kanadában élö LOVASI FERIT. Felsögödi volt, egy- két évvel lehet nálam ('51-es) idösebb. Mi az a Skyex?

Elöre is köszönet a segítségért:
PappLaci


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 8)

Szia P.Laci ! Bocs , hogy keson valaszolok kerdesedre . Skyex.com egy Floridabol mukodo ceg es kb.8-9 eve megalapitott egy web site-ot Hun vannak magyarok cimmel , Magyarok a vilag korul ( Hungarians around the World ) Ennek van egy faliujsagja ami eleg elvarazsolt mostanaban es keresoje ahol mar sokan megtalaltak egymast . Erdemes beirni , leregisztralni mert mar engem is megtalaltak olyanok akikkel a 70 es evek ota nem beszeltunk . Egyebkent a baratod nevet nem talaltam meg .Itt a cim- jobb keson mint soha .............
http://www.skyex.com/hvm/chat_uk.htm


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 9)

*Kereses*

Segítséget kérek sógorom George Kovacs megtalálásához.Született.1938.05.08 Budapesten.Anyja neve.Mednyánszky Margit Apja neve: Kovács György Öccse.Kovács László szül.1940.04.19 Sógorom 1956-ban hagyta el az országot 1973 óta nem tudok róla. 

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 10)

Gerekek , megint folteszem a keresot, ennel tobbet mi sem tudunk tenni. Hasznaljatok.

*Canada411*

*411*.ca - *Canadian* White and Yellow Business Pages

Find A Person

*411*.ca -- *Canadian* Online Directory Services

*Canada* Telephone Directory

Infobel.com

*Canada* Free People Search COM Engines Phone Address Email Reverse


----------



## anyja49 (2006 Február 11)

Minden segitseget nagyon köszönök.
Reg keresett ismerösömet megtalaltam.
Mindenkinek aki keres valakit kivanom hogy talalja meg a kitarto kereses vegül eredmenyt hoz.
Bizni es remelni az segit.

Üdv.anyja49


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

Miert vagy szomoru? kerested, megtalaltad.


----------



## anyja49 (2006 Február 11)

*Keressük*



csocsike írta:


> Miert vagy szomoru? kerested, megtalaltad.


 

Megtalaltam az igaz de szomoru vagyok.Csak azt tudtam meg hogy sajnos mar nem el.
Nem ezt szerettem volna.
De ilyen az elet.
Idös szüleinek akik azt sem tudjak fiuk hol van eltemetve megigertem hogy segitek megkeresni az unokajukat akiröl nagyon reg nem hallottak.
Akit kerestem allitolag autobalesetben meghalt meg 2002-ben.
Talan megtalaltam a fia cimet de mivel en nem tudok angolul ö meg nem tud magyarul nehez az egesz.
Legalabb az lenne a keresem ha valaki tudja merre lehet ez a hely megirna nekem.
271 Fulton Dr
Regina,sk S4X2N9
Ezt a cimet talaltam.
Ok valamikor Vancouver/Surrey B.C.-ban laktak
Talan ez a hely ott van valahol kozel?
A nevre ezt az egy cimet talaltam a keresöben.
Nagyon szepen koszonok minden segitseget ha mar ismerosomet nem de legalabb az idos nagyszüloknek az unokat megtalalnam.

Üdv.anyja49


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

*Map* of *Regina* Itt megtalalod a helyet
*Regina Map* @ *Maps*.com Store
[SIZE=-1]World's largest *map* store featuring *Regina*, Canada *Map*.
[/SIZE]


----------



## anyja49 (2006 Február 11)

*Keressük*

Nagyon nagyo szepen koszonom

Pdv.anyja49


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

Szivessen


----------



## szoszi (2006 Május 27)

*keresünk*

Keresünk egy rég nem látott ismerős házaspárt
Tibor és Gizella Laudon-t,akik Edmontonban élnek.Hogyan találhatnánk meg őket?
Szoszi.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 27)

Canada411 Probald meg ezt. Jobbat nem tudok ajanlani. Legkozelebb hasznald a mar meglevo kerso topicocat:1:


----------



## szoszi (2006 Május 27)

Köszönöm szépen.
Szoszi.


----------



## pitti (2006 Május 28)

szoszi írta:


> Keresünk egy rég nem látott ismerős házaspárt
> Tibor és Gizella Laudon-t,akik Edmontonban élnek.Hogyan találhatnánk meg őket?
> Szoszi.


Ha van palinkajuk akkor a Csocsi folkutatja.


----------



## calcio (2006 Május 30)

*keresem T. Csabát*

Sziasztok!

A segítségeteket szeretném kérni T. Csaba egri versenyző keresésében. kb. 12 évvel ezelőtt találkoztam vele Egerben, biztonsági őr volt. Majd Amir Berman néven Izraelben dolgozott. Néhány évvel később Kanadából írt nekem levelet úgy 1999-2000-ben. Örülnék, ha valaki segítene megtalálni.Fontos lenne.
Köszönöm


----------



## Dytta (2006 Május 31)

Hello 

Egy családtagomat szeretném megkeresni aki az 1950-es évek körül Kanadába vándorolt ki.
Az illető nagymamám legidősebb testvére volt, *Fazekas Andrásnak* hívják és *Ópályiból* indult útnak. 
Ópályiban a templommal szemben lakott a családjuk. A szomszédságukban egy zsidó tanár házaspár lakott a gyerekükkel, akiket sajnos a 2. vill.háború miatt elhurcoltak. 
Nagyon szeretném megtalálni, őt vagy a leszármazottjait, mert szeretném ha közel 50 év után újra láthatnák egymást a nagymamámmal, ha csak fényképről is. Nagymamám mai napig sokat emlegeti a bátyját, és már régen felötlött bennem a gondolat, milyen jó lenne ha segíthetnék, hogy újra láthassák egymást. De eddig nem tudtam hol, és hogyan kezdjem el. Aztán ma véletlenül ráakadtam erre a fórum oldalra, és megragadtam a lehetőséget.
<O></O>
András bácsi sok levelet, és fényképeket küldött kiköltözése után, de egy idő után megszakadt vele a kapcsolat. A bácsi már biztosan túl van a 80. életévén, elképzelhető, hogy már rég nincs köztünk. De azt tudom hogy vannak gyermekei. Ha mamám jól emlékszik a Niagara vízesés környékén telepedett le. 

_Kérem aki ismer Fazekas nevű személyt, vagy tud olyan emberről aki Ópályi környékéről származik, vagy esetleg a nagyszüleit vagy dédszüleit Fazekasnak hívták, vagy úgy gondolja eza bácsi az ő apukája, is lehet,... az írjon vagy küldjön egy fotót a bácsiról, had mutassam meg nagymamámnak és hátha felismeri majd a testvérét. _
Email címem: [email protected]
<O
A Fazekas család Magarországon lévő, még élő tagjai: Fazekas Ferenc, és Fazekas Ilona (Hidvégi Andrásné) Ők már 70 éven felüliek. 

Köszönöm hogy leírhattam.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 31)

Ilyen nevu egyen nem rendelkezik kanadaban telefonnal, vagy titkositva van a szamuk.


----------



## calcio (2006 Május 31)

Sziasztok!

Azt hittem, hogy nem szaba teljes nevet írni. Tehát a T.=Takács Csaba.
Ha valaki tud róla valamit, kérem, küldjön üzenetet!
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## VManna (2006 Október 2)

Ne haragudjatok, nem értem miért nem kereshetek én is. Ha valaki tudja hogyan tehetném fel én is a kérésemet kérlek segítsen! Keresem Krammer Lajos-t (szül.: 1954.10.08-án a.n.: Janositz Katalin) aki a hetvenes években ment Tokodaltáróról Kanadába. Már csak az édesanyja él és szeretné megtalálni.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 2)

VManna! Ki mondta neked, hogy nem kereshetsz???


----------



## VManna (2006 Október 2)

*Ok*



Ila1 írta:


> VManna! Ki mondta neked, hogy nem kereshetsz???


OK! Mostmár látom, hogy megjelent a kérdésem. Előtte egy ideig össze-vissza próbálkoztam.  
Tudod a nagyim féltestvére keresi a fiát és senki más rokona nincs. Annyira szeretném megtalálni neki. A legutolsó hír szerint pár éve British Columbiában lakott, beteg lett. Közben itthon pedig az édesapja halt meg. Állítólag a vöröskereszt már kereste.
Üdv!


----------



## Attila.. (2006 Október 6)

Sziaztok

Régi gyerekkori barátom keresem .Aki kb 10-12 éve ment el Sajószentpéterről
Azota itthon nem ját
Csíszár Zsolt
35 éves
Ha valaki ismer ilyen koru és nevű férfit kéérem szoljon


----------



## somosi (2006 Október 10)

Sziasztok!

Keresem a Toronto környékén élő Hertelendy Józsefet, aki a II. világháborúban a Magyar Királyi Honvédség hivatásos tisztje volt.
Minden segítséget nagyon köszönök, mert Budapestről nem egyszerű a keresés.

Somosi György


----------



## GIGI (2006 Október 11)

http://411ca.whitepages.com/person
meg lehet probalni


----------



## Boly (2006 Október 17)

Jó akkor én is kivánnék valamit, igen nehéz lesz mert kevés a támpontom.
Az én nagyon kedves dédmamám rokonsága kivándorolt Kanadába, és tartották is a kapcsolatot nagyon sokáig. Emlékszem gyermekkoromban mindig mutatta a fényképeket és a képesllapokat amik nagyon megigéztek mert nálunk az időben ilyen szép kivitelezésű képeslapok nem igen akadtak. Sajnos a család szanaszét széledt a szó szoros értelmében, senki senkivel nem tartja a kapcsolatot szinte. A dédi volt az összetartó erő. 
Tehát ami biztos Kisujszállásról indultak e Kanadába. Farkas Albertnek hívták és valamikor a régi képesujságban meg is jelent róluk egy fényképes rövidke cikk. Akkor én még igen aprócska gyermek voltam s nem tudtam mit kezdeni. Aki itt maradt Farkas Rózának hivták aki sajnos már meghalt, és volt neki egy bátyja is aki Farkas István volt azt hiszem ő már nagyon régen meghalt én még 5-6 éves lehettem. (ami igen csak rég volt). Nagyon szeretném velük felvenni a kapcsolatot , kiványcsi vagyok merre vannak mit csinálnak, hogy a alkult a sorsuk.

Kérek minden jó szivű látogatot aki tud segitsen. Előpre is köszönöm Boly
emailcímem: [email protected]


----------



## Melitta (2006 Október 17)

somosi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Keresem a Toronto környékén élő Hertelendy Józsefet, aki a II. világháborúban a Magyar Királyi Honvédség hivatásos tisztje volt.
> Minden segítséget nagyon köszönök, mert Budapestről nem egyszerű a keresés.
> ...


 
en ismerek egy Hertelendy urat az itt buvesz es lehetseges hogy katona volt valamikor.80 ev korul lehet. Vasarnap volt bent a Matyas pinceben ebedelni.


----------



## jayvee (2006 November 23)

Sziasztok!
Keresem *Tolnai Júliát *1989 körül ment Magyarországról (Levélről) Torontó környékére 2 fia van,és a hegyeshalmi határőrségnél dolgoztunk együtt!
Ha valaki tud segiteni,megköszönném!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nagy Laszló (2006 December 10)

*Egy 2.vh.-s pilóta után kutatok*

Üdv mindenkinek!
Egy II.vh.-s vadászpilóta (illetve hozzatortozói) után kutatok, aki a háború idején a brit Királyi Legierőnél önkéntesként szolgált. A neve Michael Steven Nagy, született 1914. ápr. 4.-én az Indiana-beli Gary-ben. A kanadai kiképzése alatt megházasodott, a felesége akkori címe: Mrs. Dorothy Nagy, 321, 10 Street, North West, Calgary, Alberta.
Minden segíttőkész fórumtagnak előre is köszönöm.

_Michal Steven Nagy képe a háborús időkből:_




Tisztelettel, Nagy László.


----------



## minnacica (2006 December 30)

Sziasztok! 

A nevem Viktória, és Budapesten élek. Itt találkoztam egy férfival, aki állítása szerint Kanadában él és dolgozik. 
Egy 30-40 év közötti, 180 magas, barna rövid hajú, barna szomorú szemű, jóképű férfiról van szó, aki Gáborként mutatkozott be. 
Az elmúlt 3 évben többször esett szó köztünk kávézásról vagy teázásról, de soha nem jutottunk el odáig, mert sokat dolgozom, és ő ezt úgy értelmezhette, hogy nem akarok vele találkozni. 
Utoljára március 4-én találkoztunk, akkor azt mondta, csak pár napig marad Bp.-en. 
Aki esetleg ismeri, kérem, szóljon neki. 
Vagy ha esetleg magadra ismersz, kérlek írj, mert szeretnék veled találkozni!

Üdvözlettel:

Viki


----------



## minnacica (2007 Január 11)

Üdv!
Előző hozzászólásom meglehetősen pontatlan, és tudom, hogy tűt keresek a szalmakazalban, de itt van még néhány infó Gáborról: kb. 3-4 évvel ezelőtt Sopronban tanított angolt, és azt monta, hogy ingatlanügyekkel foglalkozik. 
A lepényhal megy elöl, a remény hal meg utoljára!!!


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 11)

minnacica írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A nevem Viktória, és Budapesten élek. Itt találkoztam egy férfival, aki állítása szerint Kanadában él és dolgozik.
> Egy 30-40 év közötti, 180 magas, barna rövid hajú, barna szomorú szemű, jóképű férfiról van szó, aki Gáborként mutatkozott be.
> ...


Latod,latod.Keso banat Ha akkor elmesz a talira,ma nincsennek ilyen gondjaid. Szerintem tut keresel kazalban.Bar...kivanom legyen szerencsed.Semmi sem lehetetlen.


----------



## minnacica (2007 Január 12)

Köszi a biztatást!
De azért nem volt olyan egyszerű az eset. Egyszer egy évben látni valakit, aki megdobbantja a szívedet, és értelmesen beszélni...
Amúgy sem mondhattam volna tiszta lelkiismerettel igent a meghívásra, mert épp akkor mindig volt valakim. Bár egy teától még senki nem lett terhes...
Utolsó találkozásunk után 3 nappal megtörtént a már amúgy is régóta esedékes szakítás az exemmel, és vártam, vártam, vártam... És azóta sem jelentkezett.
De azért köszönöm, hogy szorítasz nekem!


----------



## garibaldi (2007 Január 14)

Kérem, ha tudtok segítsetek. Svédországban, Malmö mellett lakó Bíró Gábor keresi unokatestvérét Bíró Juditot, aki most kb. 26-28 éves lehet, férjnél van és Kanadában él gyerekkora óta. Sajnos a férje nevét nem tudom. 

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## balsors (2007 Január 14)

Sziasztok! 
Szeretném mekérdezni, hogy a csövest akit kerestek, a beceneve az? Vagyis a nick neve? Ha igen , akkor van esély, hogy talán egy személyre gondolunk? Mert én , tudok egy csövesről , mármint akinek az a nickes neve és talán pont Őt keresitek? Az a csöves , akit Ti kerestek hol él? Annak alapján talán sikerül egyeztetni és segiteni.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 14)

Balsors szioka ! Elkerulte a figyelmemet , hogy a csovest keresi valaki mert Torontoban en is ismerek 1-2.t .Te melyik csovest ismered ?


----------



## MihályGy (2007 Január 14)

Jó napot Kanada,Jó estét Magyarhon!!!

Ha már valakit keresünk,akkor igazán.Én is kerestem valakit Oakvillban,
/ONTARIO/ és ha igaz ,akkor Burlingtonban ONT.él.Sajnos a postai út
elég hosszú,E-mail címét és telefonszámát pedig nem ismerem,ezen
úton kérek segítséget.
Szia FiFike!Te nagyon okos vagy ilyen és hasonló dolgokban.Neked mi a véleményed?Van-e esélyem?
Neve: Szanka Árpád
Címe: 5666 Barbara Cres Burlington ON L7L 6X3
Tudtok-e nekem segíteni?E-mail,és telefon érdekelne.
Elöre is köszönöm a kedves segítséget!!!

Misi.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 14)

MihalyGy hat magamrol minden adatot tudok megsem talaltam meg a telefonszamomat a keresoben :-( Sajnos mar annyi telefontarsasag van , hogy erre nem lehet mar 100%ig szamitani . Egyszerubb irni nekik (3-4 nap) es megkerdezni az e-malt vagy telcsiszamukat . Utana megy minden mint a karikacsapas ;-)


----------



## tityi (2007 Január 14)

En is keresek valakit, de egyszeruen nem tudom, hogy hova irjak. Nem tudom miert vagyok ilyen buta, de nem talalom meg a megfeleloe helyet. most sem tudom hogy ez amit irok hova keruel es azt sem, hogyha valaki valaszol, azt hol keressem. Hatha megis megszan valaki es ir nekem valami hasznalhatot. Ugy latszik nehez a felfogasom, de ha egyszer megertem akkor funkcional.
Eloer is koeszi tityi


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 14)

tityi írta:


> En is keresek valakit, de egyszeruen nem tudom, hogy hova irjak. Nem tudom miert vagyok ilyen buta, de nem talalom meg a megfeleloe helyet. most sem tudom hogy ez amit irok hova keruel es azt sem, hogyha valaki valaszol, azt hol keressem. Hatha megis megszan valaki es ir nekem valami hasznalhatot. Ugy latszik nehez a felfogasom, de ha egyszer megertem akkor funkcional.
> Eloer is koeszi tityi


Tityi, a topic címe balra fent elolvasható! Ez megfelelő hely! Én másban nem tudok segíteni.


----------



## tityi (2007 Január 14)

Most latom legalabb, hogy hol jelent meg, amit irtam igy megprobalom a keresest.
1956-ban vandoroltak ki a rokonaim, edesanyam unokahuga, akkor Torontoba. Gajdos Bozsi, akkor kb. 20 eves Halaprol ment Debrecen koezeleboel, apja Gajdos Janos akinek a tanyajan egy szeszfoezdeje is volt.
Azt tudom hogy ferjhez ment, de sajnos a ferje nevet nem tudom. Hatha ismeri valaki oeket.
Koeszi eloere is ha valaki segit

tityi


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 14)

Tityi , tobb mint 30 eve elek Torontoban de ez nehez eset . Valamelyik magyar ujsagba kellene betenni hirdetest (kanadai magyarsag , magyarelet ) esetleg magyar templomba . Tudod akik itt elnek 50 eve azok mar szetszorodtak , beolvadtak . A magyar negyed is kezd mar eltunni . Megoregedtek akik 56ban jottek ki ,sot mostanaban tobbet jarunk temetesre mint eskuvore . A noknel meg nehezebb mert a nevuk is megvaltozott . A rokonaid is mar 70 + evesek lehetnek .


----------



## tityi (2007 Január 14)

Hallo FiFike!
Nagyon szepen koeszoenoem, hogy valaszoltal. Gondoltam, hogy nehez lesz, foeleg a megvaltozott nev miatt. Talan van egy masiranyu eselyem, mert talaltam eppen az internetben egy Gajdos nevuet Debrecenben, aki feltehetoeleg valamilyen rokoni kapcsolatban all a keresettekkel.
En Nemetorszagban elek mar majdnem 30 eve es ez itt is igy van, hogy az 56-osok kihalnak, az ujak meg csak veletlenuel talalnak egymasra.
Koeszi Tityi


----------



## MihályGy (2007 Január 21)

FiFike írta:


> MihalyGy hat magamrol minden adatot tudok megsem talaltam meg a telefonszamomat a keresoben :-( Sajnos mar annyi telefontarsasag van , hogy erre nem lehet mar 100%ig szamitani . Egyszerubb irni nekik (3-4 nap) es megkerdezni az e-malt vagy telcsiszamukat . Utana megy minden mint a karikacsapas ;-)


 

Szia FiFike!Köszönöm kedves segítségedet  és megfogadom tanácsodat,
ami a postát illeti  .


----------



## pafi (2007 Január 22)

Olya helyet vagy térképet keresek, hogy Regina sax?!?
Van ilyen, hol találom, esetleg telefonkönyv cím is jó lenne a 
netről... Légyszi címet adjatok! 

üdv: Pafi (tól)


----------



## pafi (2007 Január 22)

tudok magyar részletes telefonkönyvet, hátha!! www.magyartelekom.hu

vagy családfa oldal, ezt nem ismerem, de ilyen irányban is lehet próbálni...
http://www.genealogia.hu/


----------



## Árpi_T (2007 Január 25)

Sziasztok!
Van ötletetek azzal kapcsolatban, hogy hol lehetne utánanézni:
a dédnagyapám az 1910-es években elment "Amerikába" és aztán
nem is jött vissza. Állítólag az USA-ban vagy Kanadában halt meg,
de a nagyapám sem tudott semmi pontosat róla. Ki szeretném nyomozni,
hogy meddig élt, lett-e másik családja stb. Bármilyen ötletnek, tippnek
örülnék!
Előre is köszönöm!
Árpi

(Volt "rendesebb" dédnagyapám is, aki szintén járt "Amerikában" 3x is, de
ő hazajött mindig


----------



## GIGI (2007 Január 25)

a vilag ezen reszen is vannak vallakozok, akik a csaladfa-kutatassal foglalkoznak. ha megeri neked, a google-ban vagy itt pl. 
biztos talalsz cegeket, 
http://canada411.yellowpages.ca/search/?stype=si&src=c411&what=family+tree&where=Ontario&x=0&y=0s 
akikkel kerestetheted.



Árpi_T írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Van ötletetek azzal kapcsolatban, hogy hol lehetne utánanézni:
> a dédnagyapám az 1910-es években elment "Amerikába" és aztán
> nem is jött vissza. Állítólag az USA-ban vagy Kanadában halt meg,
> ...


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 25)

Árpi_T írta:


> a dédnagyapám az 1910-es években elment "Amerikába" és aztán
> nem is jött vissza. Állítólag az USA-ban vagy Kanadában halt meg,
> de a nagyapám sem tudott semmi pontosat róla.


 
Szia!
Próbáld ezt a helyet:
http://www.collectionscanada.ca/archivianet/020118_e.html

vagy ezt:
http://www.collectionscanada.ca/genealogy/022-908-e.html

A nevekkel legyél óvatos, érdemes megnézni azokat is, amelyeknek a helyesírása nem pontosan egyezik, a kanadai hatóságok nemigen tudtak/tudnak magyarul...
A story, amit leírsz, teljesen tipikus a századelőre, sok sikert a kutatáshoz, rém érdekes! Ha gondolod (és vannak pontos adataid a dédnagyapádról) szívesen segítek. Jó lenne többet tudni róla, pontosan mikor ment ki, hová ment először stb. Hosszú procedúra, mert az 1910-es években a legtöbb "amerikás" magyar a kanadai prérikre ment, aztán az első tél beköszöntével továbbállt, és ide-oda vándorolt. A legszerencsésebbek átértek az Államokba, a kevésbé szerencsések a kanadai nagyvárosok felé vették az irányt. A legkevésbé szerencsések lettek a "vándormunkások", akik hol itt, hol ott kaptak vmi rosszul fizetett és elég kemény munkát. Szóval ha nem ment vissza, és nem küldött a családjáért, akkor lehet, hogy azért tette, mert egyszerűen nem volt módja (pénze) hajójegyet küldeni, és nem tudott volna gondoskodni róluk. Rengeteg ilyen eset volt.


----------



## Árpi_T (2007 Január 25)

Kedves GIGI!
Köszönöm a tippet! Sajnos, ahogy mondani szokták: 'anyagiak- á, az a legkevesebb..." De majd csak egyszer előbbre jutok ebben a 'kutatásban'.

Üdv.:
Árpi




GIGI írta:


> a vilag ezen reszen is vannak vallakozok, akik a csaladfa-kutatassal foglalkoznak. ha megeri neked, a google-ban vagy itt pl.
> biztos talalsz cegeket,
> http://canada411.yellowpages.ca/search/?stype=si&src=c411&what=family+tree&where=Ontario&x=0&y=0s
> akikkel kerestetheted.


----------



## Árpi_T (2007 Január 25)

Szia Ágnes!

Köszönöm, amit írtál. Már az is újdonság volt, amit a vendégmunkások sorsáról írtál. Valóban, a családi szájhagyomány szerint a dédnagyapa úgy halt meg, hogy belefagyott egy pocsolyába. Hogy ezt honnan, kitől tudták meg Abaúj megyében, azt nem tudom, biztosan volt, aki vissza tudott jönni...
Sajnos most nem ugrik be, hogy milyen városnevet hallottam emlegetni vele kapcsolatban, de majd megkeresem a jegyzeteimet.

Üdv.:
Árpi




E.Ágnes írta:


> Szia!
> Próbáld ezt a helyet:
> http://www.collectionscanada.ca/archivianet/020118_e.html
> 
> ...


----------



## tyto6 (2007 Február 12)

Szia!
Keresem édesapámat. 1975 nyarán diszidált Magyarországból, Szegedi lakos volt. Neve Tóth Sándor szül:1941 szept. Makó. Tudomásom szerint Kanadában él. Elöre is köszönöm.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Február 12)

tyto6 írta:


> Szia!
> Keresem édesapámat. 1975 nyarán diszidált Magyarországból, Szegedi lakos volt. Neve Tóth Sándor szül:1941 szept. Makó. Tudomásom szerint Kanadában él. Elöre is köszönöm.


 
Tyto6, várost vagy tartományt (province) nem tudsz? Honnan jelentkezett utoljára, ilyesmire gondolok. A név elég gyakori, kéne még néhány támpont. Sok sikert.


----------



## Glena (2007 Február 26)

A nevem Gabriella és a nagymamám testvére(i) él(nek) Canadában. A nagymamámat Stampf Évának hívják és Valéria néni az ő testvére! A ő neve Stampf Valéria, de kinti neve a leveléből következtetve Valerie Handzak. Aki esetleg bármilyen kiindulási pontot tud adni vagy esetleg ő maga írna nekem az nagyon jó lenne. Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm...
<!-- / message -->


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Február 26)

Glena,
a telefonkönyv összesen két Handzak vezetéknevű személyt ismer, ld.
http://411ca.whitepages.com/1234/se...=1&firstname=&name=handzak&city_zip=&state_id=


----------



## Ibolya40 (2007 Március 4)

*Keresem gyermekkori barátnőmet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Hajagos Ibolya vagyok, Szerbiából.
Keresem gyermekkori barátnőmet, Kovács Évát, akivel évekig leveleztünk.
legutóbbi lakhelye Airdrie, Alberta (ez 2001-ben volt).
Akkor született meg a negyedik fia.
Aki tud róla írjon a fórumra, vagy az e-mail címemre: [email protected]
Előre is köszönöm mindenkinek a segtséget!
Üdvözlettel: Ibolya


----------



## g.eva56 (2007 Március 16)

Nekem is segitsetek! A Barátnőmet keresem akiről 2003 óta nem tudok semmit.
Neve: Suzanna Ivanovics /esetleg Égler, mert elvált és elképzelhető, hogy visszavette a lánykori vezetéknevét/. Utolsó ismert cime: 1383 Copperfield Pl
Windsor, ON N8S 4G8. 2007. 02. 19.-én küldtem neki az utolsó levelemet légi-
postával, de azóta sem válaszolt rá. Aki tud Róla valamit, kérem,hogy a
[email protected] cimre irjon nekem. Nagyon szeretném Vele újra felvenni a kapcsolatot!!!!! Üdv Mindenkinek Éva Győrből


----------



## Sange (2007 Április 11)

*Segitseg!*

Sziasztok! Keresem a Kerenyi csaladot. Tudtok segiteni? Akit keresunk: Kerenyi Karoly (leszarmazottjai), 1944-ben ment ki Magyarorszagrol, hadbiro volt. 
Azt hiszem, hogy Torontoba ment. Kint megbosult. Felesege Taugner Szilvia, magyar szarmazasu holgy. Eskuvo datuma:1953. 12.26.
Harom gyermekuk szuletett. Kerenyi Krisztina, Kerenyi Robert Aurel, Kerenyi Tamas Endre. 
Sok fotom van roluk. Az egyik fiu gyermek 1954-1955 korul szuletett. A masik fiu 1960-1961 korul, es a leanyzo talan 1953 korul. 
1944 ota semmi sem tudunk a csaladrol es apukamat mar egy ideje piszkalja a dolog.
Van esetleg valami megoldas? Koszonom valaszotokat! :smile:
<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->


----------



## nehezkes (2007 Április 30)

*Keresem kamadai rokonaim.*

Mindenkit üdvözlök.

Keresem rokonaimat,apám Hiros Vilmos (szül.1906.)testvérei közül azokat,akik kanadában élnek,esetleg gyermekeiket.Annyit tudok még,hogy kanadában húskonszernjük van.Aki bármilyen keresésben segíteni tudnak,előre is köszönöm.

Üdvözlettel
Hiros István.


----------



## Bellamy (2007 Május 2)

Kedves Fórumlátogatók!

Csatlakozva az előttem rokonkeresőkhöz, én is kérem hogy ha valaki ismeri Leslie Csala nevű bátyámat, vagy hallott róla kérem tudassa velem. Közelebbi adatok: 1951.-ben született Magyarországon, eredeti neve Luther László. 1964-ben Canadában élő édesanyja kivitte Montrealba. Ahogy tudom, a 70-es évek végéig ott élt. Ott vette fel a Leslie Csala nevet. Azóta nem tudok róla.
Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## Bellamy (2007 Június 7)

*Kiegészítés*



Bellamy írta:


> Kedves Fórumlátogatók!
> 
> Csatlakozva az előttem rokonkeresőkhöz, én is kérem hogy ha valaki ismeri Leslie Csala nevű bátyámat, vagy hallott róla kérem tudassa velem. Közelebbi adatok: 1951.-ben született Magyarországon, eredeti neve Luther László. 1964-ben Canadában élő édesanyja kivitte Montrealba. Ahogy tudom, a 70-es évek végéig ott élt. Ott vette fel a Leslie Csala nevet. Azóta nem tudok róla.
> Köszönöm előre is.


 
Kedves Fórumlátogatók!

Előző üzenetem óta sikerült keresett testvérem Leslie Csala utolsó általunk ismert címét megszereznem. (1989-ből)
1708-204 Charles St. 
Vancouver B.C.
V5L 2T5 
Canada
Ha ez alapján valaki tudna segíteni, megköszönném.


----------



## patronos (2007 Június 14)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek. Keresem Budapestről menekült Tóth Ferencet és családját. 35-37 éve Jugoszlávián keresztül egy Fiat Topolinóval törte át a sorompót Olaszország felé két kisgyerekkel, és feleségével. innen ment tovább Canadába.Az akkori "Szabad Europa " rádió is beszámolt erről.
Ha valaki tud valamit erről akkor kérem jelezze. Köszönettel...


----------



## black_bird (2007 Július 4)

Keresek egy Baka Magdolna nevű hölgyet. Az első unokatestvérem. A nyolcvanas években 
Torontóban lakott – CARL CERNJA KOVIL 
275 CASSANDRA BLUD. # 214 
DON MILLS TORONTO ONT. 
CANADA 

Innen elköltözött, vettek egy villát valamelyik tengerparton. Segítsetek, édesapja 84 éves és beszélni szeretne vele. A levelei nem jutottak ki Kanadába. Közben az édesanyja is meghalt, jó lenne összehozni apját és lányát. Az esetleges válaszokat a következö cimre küldjétek:

[email protected]

Köszönöm.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 4)

Fifiket kerdezd meg o lakott a hosszabb ideig a Cassandran, en csak 1 evet a 90-es evek elejen. HAtha ismeri oket vagy tudja merre laknak.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Július 4)

Melitta írta:


> Fifiket kerdezd meg o lakott a hosszabb ideig a Cassandran, en csak 1 evet a 90-es evek elejen. HAtha ismeri oket vagy tudja merre laknak.



Köszönöm a valaszt.


----------



## csuzli (2007 Július 8)

*Kreutzer Család*

Üdvözlöm a forum tagjait!
Keresném családom leszármazottait akik eredetileg Németek (Svábok) Még annó Erdélyben kaptak földet Kisdemeteren tudomásom szerint itt szakadt szétt a család. Eggyik testvér _*KREUTZER MÁRTON*_ Magyarországra költözött a a másik testvér pedig Állítólag Kanadába a keresztneve talán _*ANTON *_
Sajnos pontos időpontot nem tudok a kitelepülésükröl de olyan 50 és 70 év közötti időpont lehet!
Számításaim szerint mostanában már csak az unokái vagy már csak a déd unokái élhetnek!
Bármilyen infót szívesn fogadok!!

E-mail:[email protected]


----------



## beacska28 (2007 Július 10)

sziasztok! keresem apukám testvérét:hagymásy pált.ha valaki ismeri jelezzen nekem köszönöm.


----------



## antonia (2007 Július 19)

Keresem Szentpáli Erzsébetet, volt tanitónénit, aki tudomásom szerint Kanadában tartozkodik. Volt tanitványai keresik.


----------



## skygirl:) (2007 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok.Keresem a Vancouverben élő rokonaimat, akik 1990-be költöztek ki. Akkor valakinek küldtek egy levelet, amelyen a következő cím állt : MRS.POPDAN MÁRIA
A103-1225W14TH
AVE
VANCOUVER BC 
CANADA 
V
6H
1.P.7
Sajnos nem tudjuk, hogy még ezen a címen találhatóak-e, de ha valaki tudna segíteni, hogy megtaláljuk őket, az kérem írjon. Előre is köszi ... Erdélyből Zsuzsa


----------



## skygirl:) (2007 Augusztus 6)

Ha lehetséges a következő e-mail címre írjatok : [email protected] vagy a [email protected] ra


----------



## skygirl:) (2007 Augusztus 8)

Nos van egy nagyon jó hírem. 16 év után sikerült megtalálnom a rokonaimat - igaz nem azon a címen, de ez lényegtelen - és ezt az itteni chattelőknek köszönhetem, főként cicalánynak!!! köszi minden segítséget, további jó fórumozást!!!kiss


----------



## cicalány (2007 Augusztus 9)

Nem csak én segítettem (cicalány), hanem itt sokan mások a háttérben.
Mindenkinek nagyon fontos,hogy ha keres valakit,vagy valamit,mihamarabb megtalálja azt.És,ha ehez segítséget is kap, az egy nagyon pozitív dolog,ebben a rohanó világban.


----------



## wellman (2007 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok!

Egy kedves barátomat keresem, aki néhány éve ment ki Kanadába. A neve Enyedi Tamás és Nyíregyházáról ment ki és itt a nagy gond nem tudom hova :S 
Ha esetleg vki tudja, hogy merre/hol találhatnám meg kérem ne habozzon írni egy pm-et 
Előre is köszönöm szépen a segítséget!

w.


----------



## joska51 (2007 Augusztus 24)

*Pozar Pal*

180 Marksam Rd
Guelph, ON N1H 8G6
(519) 821-0518





Irisz50 írta:


> Szervusztok fórumozók,
> Kéréssel fordulok hozzátok, keresek egy ismerősömet, Guelph-ben él (tudomásom szerint) Pozar Pal-nak nevezik, Waxwing uton. Maxtech-nél dolgozik, vagy dolgozot, talán Waterloo-ban, vagy Kitchenerben.
> Jó volna, ha a telefonszámát megtudnátok , majd akkor felhívnám
> Köszi, bárkinek is, aki segíteni tudna


----------



## Irisz50 (2007 Augusztus 25)

Köszönöm a címet és telefonszámot


----------



## smirre (2007 Október 20)

Glena írta:


> A nevem Gabriella és a nagymamám testvére(i) él(nek) Canadában. A nagymamámat Stampf Évának hívják és Valéria néni az ő testvére! A ő neve Stampf Valéria, de kinti neve a leveléből következtetve Valerie Handzak. Aki esetleg bármilyen kiindulási pontot tud adni vagy esetleg ő maga írna nekem az nagyon jó lenne. Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm...
> <!-- / message -->


sajnos rossol todok magyarol a papam endre stampf nak volt testvere vali canadaban eva? kalman texasban mi elösör norwegjaba laktonk most svedorsagba


----------



## david.kun (2008 Május 21)

Sziasztok, keresném a nagyapám, Kun Béla testvérét, Kun István (esetleg Stephen Kun ) Anno '56-ban menekült ki Kanadába, és ennyit tudunk róla... Ha valaki bármilyen információt tudna róla, kérem értesítsen! Segítséget előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Bosztike (2008 Május 26)

*Keresem*

Sziasztok!Kanadában élt és elhunyt rokonom (Pataki János,szül:1902)családját keresem.Ha valaki tud, segítsen!Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Maligán (2008 Május 26)

Bosztike írta:


> Sziasztok!Kanadában élt és elhunyt rokonom (Pataki János,szül:1902)családját keresem.Ha valaki tud, segítsen!Előre is köszönöm!


kerem,hogy kersd meg nekem Magyarorszagon Gipsz Jakabot MEGTALALOD ?
a valasz esely sincs ra !!!!
akkor mibol gondolod , hogy egy akkora orszagban amelyik
*100- szor NAGYOBB MINT Magyarorszag *barki is megkeres neked valakit ???
ostobasagban tenyleg verhetetlenek vagytok.
de a minap fordult elo ,hogy kerestek a Mo-i rokonok egy ismerosomet a neten
szolok neki ,keresnek - *a valasz senkirol nem akarok tudni*
*ha pedig megadod az elerhetosegemet birosag ele viszlek.*
es *jogosan* !!!!! mibol gondolod,hogy veled a regi rokonsag egyaltalan akar kapcsolatot?????  gondolhatnad nem veletlen ,hogy meg egy cimet sem tudsz...
elmondom neked soha senkitol nem kapsz ilyen teren informaciot !!!
ezt azert jo ha tudod !!!!!!


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Május 26)

Maligán írta:


> kerem,hogy kersd meg nekem Magyarorszagon Gipsz Jakabot MEGTALALOD ?
> a valasz esely sincs ra !!!!
> akkor mibol gondolod , hogy egy akkora orszagban amelyik
> *100- szor NAGYOBB MINT Magyarorszag *barki is megkeres neked valakit ???
> ...


 

Húúúú, ennek a hozzászólásnak díjat kéne adni. Nem csak ostobaságban vagyunk verhetetlenek. 

Maligán, tehát szerinted zárják is le a topicot?


----------



## romesz (2008 Május 26)

Bosztike írta:


> Sziasztok!Kanadában élt és elhunyt rokonom (Pataki János,szül:1902)családját keresem.Ha valaki tud, segítsen!Előre is köszönöm!



probald a keresest ezeken a linkeken kezdeni, talan szerencsed lesz es megtalalod akit keresel

az utolso link korban is stimmel, szoval azon kiindulhatsz.

http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/...n-1925/001012-119.01-e.php?sisn_id_nbr=490823

http://search-recherche.collections...nText=Pataki&soundex=on&Paging=true&PageNum=2

http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/...n-1925/001012-119.01-e.php?sisn_id_nbr=490818


----------



## romesz (2008 Május 26)

Szerintem aki keres valakit probalja meg itt kezdeni a keresest

http://www.canada411.ca/


----------



## Maligán (2008 Május 26)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Maligán, tehát szerinted zárják is le a topicot?


ejnye-ejnye ettol Te sokkal ertelmesebb vagy...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Május 26)

Romesz, minden keresgélő nevében köszönöm a segítséget Neked!
A collections-os webcímet még soha, senki nem említette....pedig én is 1,5 éve kutatok a rokonok után.
Örülök, hogy még egy lehetőséget kaptam én is ezzel..bár, sajnos rájuk nem dobott ki eredményt. 

Mégegyszer köszi!


----------



## romesz (2008 Május 26)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Romesz, minden keresgélő nevében köszönöm a segítséget Neked!
> A collections-os webcímet még soha, senki nem említette....pedig én is 1,5 éve kutatok a rokonok után.
> Örülök, hogy még egy lehetőséget kaptam én is ezzel..bár, sajnos rájuk nem dobott ki eredményt.
> 
> Mégegyszer köszi!



Szivesen maskor is  
Kulonben akarkit keres az ember mindenutt a legegyszerubb az anyakonyvi hivatal, a telefonkonyv esetleg az orszagos leveltar adataiba bele nezni. Nagyjabol ugyan ugy kell csinalni mint mikor csaladfa kutatast csinal valaki. 

Mint erdekes tortenet elmeselem ami velem tortent 1989 vegen 90 elejen.
MO-rol felhivott a baratom hogy meghalt az edesanyja es nem tudja elerni a testveret aki nehany hettel ez elott erkezett Minesottaba es megkellene keresni. Egy kicsit gondolkoztam hogy mit tudnek csinalni es felhivtam a postat ahol megadtak a kornyek kisebb fiokjainak a szamat. Nem emlekszem hanyat hivtam fel, de az egyiknel emlekezett a postas hogy nem reg erkezett oda egy magyar hazaspar. Megigerte hogy szol nekik hogy hivjanak fel engem. Szerencsere a baratom volt igy viszonylag rovid kereses utan megtalaltuk egymast. Szoval igy is lehet keresni. 
Sok sikert a keresoknek.:444:\\m/


----------



## Bosztike (2008 Május 28)

Vicces vagy nagyon!


----------



## anduci (2008 Június 9)

Keresem ifj. Hantai Lászlót, vagy leszármazottjait, aki 1943 vagy 1944 áprilisában hagyta el Magyarországot (Zalaegerszeget), előbb Bécsbe majd onnan Montrealba vagy Torontóba ment. Ifj. Hantai László az egykori kultuszminiszternek, Hóman Bálintnak volt az unokaöccse eredetileg Pécsen lakott. Tudtommal joghallgató volt, lehetséges, hogy kint jogi diplomát szerzett. Kérem, aki valamilyen információval rendelkezik, ossza meg velem. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Mink (2008 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok!
Calgaryban keresunk egy hivatalos tolmacsot,(vagy jogi vegzettsegu szemelyt)aki tudna Kresz-vizsgan angolrol magyarra forditani.
Elore is is koszonjuk a segitseget!


----------



## sz138 (2008 Augusztus 21)

Üdvözöllek Benneteket Canadában élő magyarok!70 éves Magyarországon élő magyar vagyok.Keresem nagynéném Canadában élő leszármazottait.Nagynéném 1956 ban érkezett Canadába Vinnipeg környékén vagy ott lakott,gyermekei voltak és vannak.
Leánykori neve:Kolozár Ida anyja neve Kolozár Mária férjét Pintér Dezsőnek hívták.Magyarországról Szombathely városából távoztak.Nagyon kérem aki tud segítsen elérésükben.70 éves vagyok szerteném őket még látni,hallani.Az én nevem :
H.J anyám neve:Kolozár Katalin Szombathelyen születtem 1938-ban.Előre is köszönöm leendő segítőm támogatását.
Üdvözlettel:sz138


----------



## Tau0423 (2008 November 6)

Sziasztok!
Édesanyámnak szeretnék segíteni aki unoka nagybátyját keresi.
Sajnos eddig Én kudarcot vallottam, mert nem jártam sikerrel, viszont rátok bukkantam és segítségeteket szeretném kérni.
A keresendő rokonunk:
Hullai Íván, aki 1956-ban távozott innen Kanadába, tudtunkkal Ottawába 23-24 évesen.
Azóta nem hallottunk róla semmit, viszont szeretnénk felvenni vele a kapcsolatot.
Látván, hogy az elmúlt időszakban több segítség kérés érkezet hozzátok, melyre reagálás nem történt, nekünk az is nagy segítség lenne, ha egy normális kereső oldalt megadnátok! 
Köszönjük!
Oó Mária és fia


----------



## Jutkamama (2009 Május 16)

Szervusztok! Ismeri valaki lánykori nevén Kozma Máriát,(anyja neve Kecskés Mária) aki 1948 körül született Budapesten, és édesapjával (Kozma Béla) az 50-es évek elején vándorolt ki Canadába? Ha igen, kérem, hogy értesítsen! Köszönöm.


----------



## Punkyzsu (2009 Május 27)

*Segítene valaki?*

Keresem Carol Jean Juhaszt /született:1965. Március 16-án, Brampton-ban/ Valamint Michael Juhaszt /született: 1955, Szeptember 27-én, St. Caterines/ Kérem segítsen valaki, hogy találhatnám meg őket??


----------



## dudi1980 (2009 Június 3)

*Keresés*

Sziasztok Magyarországrol irok . A rokonomat keresem ha valaki tudna segiteni azt megköszönném Zoltán Dudásnak hivják és edmontonba lakott vagy is ez az utolsó ismert cime 56 ban diszidált miskolcrol a segitséget köszönöm


----------



## Ṭϋηdéяκε (2009 Augusztus 9)

*HiányzoŁ*

Szia Kicsim! 



Azért írok ide, mert reménykedem benne, hogy talán elolvasod...Elég kínos, hogy teljesen idegen emberek is olvasnak a legmélyebb érzéseimről, de ennél rosszabbul már úgysem fogom magam érezni...

Amióta csak először találkoztunk, tudom, hogy mi jól meglehetnénk együtt. Nem volt kétségem afelől, hogy együtt fogjuk leélni az egész életünket. Az elmúlt hetek nagyon nehezek voltak a számomra, különösen azóta, hogy nem vagy mellettem. Mindegy, hogy milyen messze vagy, ha szeretsz, és ha én is szeretlek.
Hiányzik az érintésed, a csókjaid, de különösen a kezeid, melyekkel átöleltél.
Ha az együtt töltött időre gondolok, még mindig a sírás környékez. A pillanatok, melyek tele voltak szeretettel, ígéretekkel.
Ha vissza tudnék menni az időben és újraélhetném veled azokat az értékes perceket, biztosan megtenném. Annak ellenére, hogy tudom, újra át kellene élnem annak a fájdalmát, amikor elmentél.:12:
Éreztem, hogy valami baj van, és megkértelek arra, hogy ha szeretnéd, hogy szakítsunk, akkor elfogadom a dolgot. De Te végig azt mondtad, hogy h...e vagyok, és hogy szeretsz. Gondoltam, jól van, biztos igazat mondd, hiszen miért ne mondaná meg, ha elege van belőlem...
Olyan boldog voltam, amikor pénteken tényleg felhívtál, ahogy ígérted. Aztán most megint semmi hír felőled. Legalább még egyszer megpróbálhattál volna visszahívni, vagy írtál volna egy emailt, az ingyen van…
De hát már megint tiszta hülyeségeket írok…Nem veszem észre, hogy egy értéktelen kis senki vagyok a szemedben?? Egy nagy nulla. UTÁLOM MAGAMAT.
Nevettél mikor engem sírni láttál.  Remélem, hogy semmi rossz nem fog veled történni az életben, de kerülhetsz még olyan szituációba, amikor te fogsz valakinek sírni, könyörögni.
Hányszor h.lyére vettél…olyan megalázó. Ahogy könyörögtem neked, hogy ne hagyj el…Semmi tartás, semmi erő nincs bennem.
Kicsim, bárcsak újra megölelnél! Segíts, úgy fáj…Hol vagy? Hova mentél? Miért kellett azt mondanod, hogy szerettél?? Lehet, hogy nem jössz vissza, többé nem ölelsz meg, ha valami fáj.
Félek, hogy többet sohasem hallhatom a szíved dobbanását.
Isten tudja, hogy mennyit jelentettél nekem. Ahogy megismertél, abból már tudod, hogy a levélírás egy módja nálam annak, hogy kiönthessem a szívemet neked, hogy tudd, hogy sír és vérzik, mert elmentél.
Te hoztad vissza a fényt az életembe, akkor, amikor a sötétség volt az egyetlen dolog, amit láttam, Te hoztad vissza a szeretetet és a bizalmat, amit elvesztettem az emberek iránt. Megnyíltunk egymásnak, megosztottuk egymással a titkainkat, a boldogság és a szomorúság érzéseit, néha a dühöt. Megígértük egymásnak, hogy nem számít mi fog történni, együtt maradunk, mert a sors egymásnak rendelt minket. De te most eldöntötted, hogy nem akarod ezt mégsem.
Hogy lehet ez? Miért most? Miért éppen akkor, amikor a szívem csak érted dobog? Miért most, amikor már szerelmes vagyok beléd?
Rájöttem, hogy a sors nagyon büntet engem. Mindig abba az irányba sodor, ahol újra megtalálom a reményt, a boldogságot, de csak azért, hogy utána megint mindent leromboljon, és a fájdalom, amit érzek, mindig egyre erősebb és hosszabb.
Miért tetted ezt velem, amikor tudtad, hogy bármit megadnék Érted, amikor tudtad, hogy minden álmom, reményem, kívánságom csak Veled kapcsolatos??
De tudom, hogy képtelen vagyok megváltoztatni a gondolataidat, de ami a legfontosabb, hogy nem tudom megváltoztatni az érzéseidet.
Amikor melletted voltam, úgy éreztem, hogy azon a helyen vagyok, ahol soha sem sérülhetek meg és pont ez az, ami megtörtént.
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CLinci%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]Tényleg el tudtad feledni, hogy szerettelek?? Azt a sok percet mit veled töltöttem el. Eldobtál minden-minden szép emléket.[/FONT]Szeretném Neked megmutatni, hogy mennyit jelentesz a számomra.
Valahogy jelezz, kérlek. Ha többet nem akarsz látni, oké, csak ne hagyj ebben a bizonytalanságban. Ha nem mered a szemembe mondani az igazat, akkor írj egy levelet.Nem az a megoldás, hogy nem veszed fel a telefonod...

PLEASE! 
_[FONT=&quot]Tündérkéd[/FONT]_ _[FONT=&quot]»-(¯`v´¯)-»[/FONT]_


----------



## higyedmonika (2009 Szeptember 8)

*keresem gyermekkori baratnomet*

Hello.Gyermekkori baratnomet keresem,aki Nagyvaradrol Izraelbe(1987),majd ugy tudom Kanadaba koltozott.A gyermekkori neve Moga Marcella Rachel.
74-75-ben szuletett.Anyukajat Halmos Editnek hivtak.
Barki tud valamit rola,kerem szoljon.
Email cimem:[email protected]


----------



## margarett51 (2009 Szeptember 21)

*osztálytársamat keresem*

Keresem Szabó Manyit (58 éves), akivel 1969-ben Balmazújvároson együtt érettségiztünk, ezt követően kiköltözött Kanadába rokonokhoz. 
Érettségi találkozót szervezünk, szeretnénk megtalálni, és fölvenni a kapcsolatot vele. Kérem aki tud valamit a hölgyről írjon nekem 
Köszönettel: Veres Margit


----------



## Rubelly (2009 Október 24)

Keresem az unokatesóim!

Édesapjuk Kiss P Béla, 1956-ban ment ki Kanadába. Feleségét (Jucónénit) és a két unokatesómat, ha jólemléxem 1958-ban vitte ki Kanadába. Születési nevük: Kiss P Ágnes, Kiss P Judit. Ági 1949-ben, Judit 1951-ben születtek Jászszentandráson.
Sajnos azóta sem tudok róluk semmit. Judittal együtt jártam iskolába a Járástanyai általánosban 2 évet, majd utána mentek ki.
Ha tudtok róluk valamit, [email protected] -ra küldjetek egy levelet.
Hálásan köszönöm előre is!


----------



## Tenenyei Kitti (2010 Szeptember 21)

*Keresném a nagypapámat!*

A papámat szeretném megtalálni Canadában, azon belűl British Columbia! László Tenenyei a neve. Kb. 75éves lehet most. Nagyon fontos hogy Tenenyei és nem Terenyei a vezetéknév. 1956-ba diszidált ki Magyarországról. Ha minden igaz van egy Mary Louise Tenenyei nevű lánya vagy felesége.Sajnos többet nem tudok róla mert amikor mamám terhes volt akkor ment ki.Lehet hogy nem is tud rólunk. Ha tudnak segíteni annak nagyon örülnék.Email címem [email protected]
Köszönettel:Tenenyei Kitti


----------



## napsugár7127 (2010 November 20)

*Keresés*

Úgy hallottam, van Kanadában is egy Kaposvár nevű település.Nem biztos, hogy jó az értesülésem, de ha tényleg létezik, és van ott valaki, aki szívesen levelezne akár privátban is egy magyarországi Kaposváron élő családdal bármiről, ami tisztességes téma, nyugodtan jelentkezzen.Csak magyarul gondoltam írni.Az én hobbim a kézimunka, főleg a keresztszemes, a férjemé a horgászat, gombászat.Ő ezermester is a ház körül.


----------



## J Annamaria (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Keresem...*

Keresem baratnomet, leanykori neve Balogh Tunde, Budapesten elt a Havanna lakotelepen a 80's evekben majd Kanadaba ment ferjhez. Van egy novere Balogh Katalin es egy batyja Balogh Andras. Az edesanyja keresztneve Borbala az edesapjae Bela. A Kondor Bela Altalanos iskolaba jart, majd a Szasz Ferenc Kereskedelmi iskolaba. 1969 majusaban szuletett. En Irorszagban elek ezert a kereses nehezkes. A regi lakcimen semmifele infot nem tudnak adni. Ha valaki tud rola, kerem jelezze.


----------



## campona (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Irish Red Cross*



J Annamaria írta:


> Keresem baratnomet, leanykori neve Balogh Tunde, Budapesten elt a Havanna lakotelepen a 80's evekben majd Kanadaba ment ferjhez. Van egy novere Balogh Katalin es egy batyja Balogh Andras. Az edesanyja keresztneve Borbala az edesapjae Bela. A Kondor Bela Altalanos iskolaba jart, majd a Szasz Ferenc Kereskedelmi iskolaba. 1969 majusaban szuletett. En Irorszagban elek ezert a kereses nehezkes. A regi lakcimen semmifele infot nem tudnak adni. Ha valaki tud rola, kerem jelezze.



A segitseg OTT van az On kozeleben: *Irish Red Cross*

http://www.redcross.ie/corporate_site/services_in_ireland/restoring_family_links

A masik lehetetoseg a *kanadai telefonkonyv*, ahol nekem velhetoen 5-6 ertekelheto talalatom volt ITT:

www.canada411.ca


----------



## moncsika22 (2011 Szeptember 6)

*Keresek valakit*

Keresek egy férfit 2011. augusztus 9 vagy 16-a lehetett amikor láttam Gyöngyösön az Apek irodába valami kocsi miatt lehetett ott. Magas közép alkatú jól öltözött elvált vagy is akkor folyamatba volt a válása van 1 gyereke azt hiszem és már több mint 1 hónapja kint van Németországba. Tetoválása van valamelyik karján. A férfi szerintem Gyöngyösi lakos. Kérem segítsenek hogy megtaláljam.


----------



## Punkyzsu (2011 Október 9)

Keresem Carol Jean Juhaszt /született:1965. Március 16-án, Brampton-ban/ Valamint Michael Juhaszt /született: 1955, Szeptember 27-én, St. Caterines/ Kérem segítsen valaki, hogy találhatnám meg őket??


----------



## Pandora's Box (2011 Október 9)

Punkyzsu írta:


> Keresem Carol Jean Juhaszt /született:1965. Március 16-án, Brampton-ban/ Valamint Michael Juhaszt /született: 1955, Szeptember 27-én, St. Caterines/ Kérem segítsen valaki, hogy találhatnám meg őket??




Erre két módszert mutatok:

http://www.google.ca ... és ékezetesen beíni: *Carol Jean Juhász*

http://www.canada411.ca ... és ékezetek nélkül beírni a nevet


----------



## tilla18hun (2011 December 26)

Sziasztok!

Egy rokonom leszármazottait keresem (valószínűleg ő maga már nem él). Amit tudok róla: Nagy Lajosnak hívták, festészettel foglalkozott valamint ő maga is festett. Édesanyja családneve Juhász (dédanyám Juhász Rozáliának a testvérének a gyermeke). Tudom, hogy ez így nem sok, de a semminél több. 

További szépeket,

Balogh Attila József


----------



## salzk74 (2012 Január 28)

Sziasztok, 
olyan embert keresnek info celjabol, aki egy UPS SCS-nel dolgozik.
Köszi, üdv

salzk74 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Bellamy (2012 Február 2)

Bellamy írta:


> Kedves Fórumlátogatók!
> 
> Csatlakozva az előttem rokonkeresőkhöz, én is kérem hogy ha valaki ismeri Leslie Csala nevű bátyámat, vagy hallott róla kérem tudassa velem. Közelebbi adatok: 1951.-ben született Magyarországon, eredeti neve Luther László. 1964-ben Canadában élő édesanyja kivitte Montrealba. Ahogy tudom, a 70-es évek végéig ott élt. Ott vette fel a Leslie Csala nevet. Azóta nem tudok róla.
> Köszönöm előre is.



Kedves Fórumlátogatók!

Továbbra is szeretnék segítséget kérni ehhez. A napokban találtam egy címet és egy telefonszámot a Canada411.ca-n.

Leslie Csala

337 Rue Henry
Lachute, QC J8H1H2 (azt hiszem ez egy Quebeci cím)

Otthoni tel: (450)-409-0713

Sajnos egyéb támpontom nincs, se életkor, se foglalkozás, se e-mail cím, semmi. Kereséseim során tapasztaltam, hogy elég sok hölgy is viseli a Leslie nevet, tehát még ez sem biztos.

Jó lenne tisztázni, vajon Ö a keresett személy. Néhány hozzászólásban olvastam, hogy sokan nem akarják felvenni a kapcsolatot a rokonokkal és én ezt meg is értem. Lehet hogy én is így járok, de ha így van csak annyit szeretnék tudni, hogy jól van, él-e van- e család. Zaklatni semmiféleképpen nem akarom.

Ha ebben valaki tud segíteni nagyon hálás lennék.
Adnék egy saját e-mail címet is: [email protected]


----------



## Molha1976 (2013 Január 28)

Sziasztok!
Keresem Mátyás Edit-et aki 1964-ben született Miskolcon. Édesanyja Hlavacsek Erzsébet, édesapja Mátyás Ferenc. Tudomásom szerint 1990-es évek elején édesanyjával költözött ki Kanadába, Toronto környékére.
Ha bárki bármit tud rég nem látott rokonainkról, kérem jelentkezzen
Porcsin Zsolt (Miskolc)


----------



## ancsa983 (2013 Február 13)

Kedves Mindenki!
szeretném a segítségeteket kérni!
egy olyan weboldalt keresek, ahol a kanadai halotti anyakönyvi kivonatok online lapozhatóak, vagy esetleg olyan oldalt, ahol 1984. évi gyászjelentések megtalálhatóak. 
A dédnagyanyám 1937-ben kivándorolt Amerikába, az anchestry.com -on megtaláltam az utaslistát is, hogy melyik hajóval és mikor érkezett oda. New Yorkban szállt partra. Később megkerestették, és a Magyarok Világszövetségén keresztül felvette a kapcsolatot a családjával, de nem akarta a továbbiakban tartani a kapcsolatot. A levél feladója SARAH NEMETH, leánykori neve Tacsi Sára. A levél "Raymond, Alberta, Canada" címről jött, illetve egy postafiók volt még megadva, pontos cím nem. A familysearch.com szerint 1984. junius 4-én halt meg, de nem tudni, hogy hol. Annyit szeretnék tudni, hogy hol és mibe halt meg, illetve született e még gyermeke ott kint(bár valószínűleg nem, mert 38 évesen ment ki, és hátrahagyott 3 gyermeket). Ezért volna szükségem a segítségetekre, hogy hol tudom ezt online megnézni!A mormonegyháznak köszönhetően elképesztő mennyiségű adatot lehet megtalálni a neten,abban reménykedek, hogy ezt is, csak még én nem voltam olyan ügyes, hogy rátaláljak. 
Előre is köszi, ha tudtok segíteni!
Anikó


----------



## Fülöp Csaba (2013 Március 16)

Kedves Fórumlakók!
Segítséget szeretnék kérni, távoli rokonok felkutatásához. 
Nagyapám testvére Berecz Mária aki 1904 szeptember 11-n született Nagyhalászban, 1930.május 18-n érkezett meg az AURANIA fedélzetén Qebec-be.
A vőlegényéhez Huszty Andráshoz utazott Alvinston-ba akivel össze is házasodtak és már többet nem jöttek vissza Magyarországra. Édesanyám még őriz néhány régi fotót amit a nagynénje Mária küldött haza levélben. Annyit tudunk róluk, hogy egy fiú és egy leány gyermekük született, de további sorsuk ismeretlen. Az lenne a kérésem, hogy ha van közöttetek olyan, aki ismer Huszty vezetéknevűt adja meg neki az email elérhetőségemet, hogy -pusztán a családfa kutatás kedvéért - adatot egyeztethessünk. Talán őket is érdekli, hogy kik voltak a felmenőik.
Köszönettel veszek bármiféle segítséget.
Fülöp Csaba
email : *KIMODERÁLVA e-mailt tilos hsz-ben megadni*


----------



## bubu (2013 Március 18)

Kedves Fulop Csaba! Mivel bejeletkezes mint olyan itt nincs, plusz nagyon keves informaciod van a rokonrol, nem hiszem, hogy sikerulne bar mit is megtudni roluk, Nembeszelve arrol. hogy a fiatalok mar beolvadtak az itteni eletformahoz, plusz biztos vagyok, hogy mar magyarul sem beszelnek, igy szinte lehetetlen megtalalasuk.
Persze soha nemtudni, hatha sikerul, azert probalkoz, orulnek, ha sikerulne megtalalni a kapcsolatott.


----------



## Fülöp Csaba (2013 Április 7)

Köszönöm, hogy válaszra méltattál.
Időközben azt is megtudtam, hogy a férje András aki 1903-ban született 1928-ban érkezett meg Halifax-be az ALAUNIA fedélzetén. Alvinston-ból átköltöztek egy Port Rowen-i címre. Édesanyám emlékezett rá, hogy a levélre ezt írta címzésnek.


----------



## Fülöp Csaba (2013 Április 7)

Megragadom még az alkalmat, hogy "megköszönjem " a Pandora's Box nevű "kedves" fórumlakó barátságos levelét, melyben az általam leírt szövegből kiemelve a: " pusztán a családfa kutatás kedvéért " szavaimat a gunyoros : " -->> ...persze, persze..."*pusztán*"... kiegészítéssel tolmácsolta nekem vissza. 
Sajnálom az ilyen embert, aki önmagából kiindulva gondolja azt, hogy mások IS úgy gondolkodnak mint ő. Az ő kedvéért tartom szükségesnek közölni, hogy nem azért kezdtem bele a családfakutatásba, mert abból anyagi hasznot kívánok húzni, hanem mert az a célom, hogy elsősorban a gyermekeim és leszármazottai, másodsorban a rokonaim, rendelkezzenek majd egy olyan ismerethalmazzal, amiből láthatják, hogy kik az ősei, elődei. Pusztán azért keresem a Kanadába kivándorolt rokonaim leszármazottait, hogy egyrészt a nevük felkerülhessen a nagy családi fa egyik ágára, másrészt ha ÉRDEKLI ŐKET, akkor átadhassam nekik a felmenőikről megszerzett információkat. Bármilyen hihetetlen is az Ön számára "tisztelt" Pandora, engem ÖRÖMMEL tölt el az, ha valakinek örömet szerezhetek. Sajnálom Önt, mert úgy vélem, hogy a fanyar és gúnyos válaszát az motiválhatta, hogy Ön egy anyagias természetű közegben éli az életét, így ön is azzá vált és emiatt nem is tud feltételezni másokról ÖNZETLENSÉGET... Ne féljen, nem akarok RÁAKASZKODNI senkire aki Kanadában él, nem fogok siránkozni, jajgatni, könyörögni neki, hogy segítsen rajtam. Egyrészt nincs rá szükségem, másrészt van önbecsülésem. A hozzászólása sértő és bántó volt számomra. Eddig nem nagyon hittem azoknak akik külföldről visszatérve azt mesélték, hogy idegenben a legnagyobb ellenségei MAGYAROK voltak. Most már elhiszem. És szégyellem, hogy OLYAN magyarok is vannak mint Ön.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2013 Április 7)

*Engedély*



Fülöp Csaba írta:


> Megragadom még az alkalmat, hogy "megköszönjem " a Pandora's Box nevű "kedves" fórumlakó barátságos levelét, melyben az általam leírt szövegből kiemelve a: " pusztán a családfa kutatás kedvéért " szavaimat a gunyoros : " -->> ...persze, persze..."*pusztán*"... kiegészítéssel tolmácsolta nekem vissza.
> Sajnálom az ilyen embert, aki önmagából kiindulva gondolja azt, hogy mások IS úgy gondolkodnak mint ő. Az ő kedvéért tartom szükségesnek közölni, hogy nem azért kezdtem bele a családfakutatásba, mert abból anyagi hasznot kívánok húzni, hanem mert az a célom, hogy elsősorban a gyermekeim és leszármazottai, másodsorban a rokonaim, rendelkezzenek majd egy olyan ismerethalmazzal, amiből láthatják, hogy kik az ősei, elődei. Pusztán azért keresem a Kanadába kivándorolt rokonaim leszármazottait, hogy egyrészt a nevük felkerülhessen a nagy családi fa egyik ágára, másrészt ha ÉRDEKLI ŐKET, akkor átadhassam nekik a felmenőikről megszerzett információkat. Bármilyen hihetetlen is az Ön számára "tisztelt" Pandora, engem ÖRÖMMEL tölt el az, ha valakinek örömet szerezhetek. Sajnálom Önt, mert úgy vélem, hogy a fanyar és gúnyos válaszát az motiválhatta, hogy Ön egy anyagias természetű közegben éli az életét, így ön is azzá vált és emiatt nem is tud feltételezni másokról ÖNZETLENSÉGET... Ne féljen, nem akarok RÁAKASZKODNI senkire aki Kanadában él, nem fogok siránkozni, jajgatni, könyörögni neki, hogy segítsen rajtam. Egyrészt nincs rá szükségem, másrészt van önbecsülésem. A hozzászólása sértő és bántó volt számomra. Eddig nem nagyon hittem azoknak akik külföldről visszatérve azt mesélték, hogy idegenben a legnagyobb ellenségei MAGYAROK voltak. Most már elhiszem. És szégyellem, hogy OLYAN magyarok is vannak mint Ön.



Uram,

Engedélyezem Önnek, hogy a hivatkozott levelemet, itt a Fórum nyilvánosságával, megismertesse... hátha valami más is kiderülhet a "Nagyérdemü" számára, nem csak az Ön "sértegetése"...

Üdv: Pandora's Box


----------



## Fülöp Csaba (2013 Április 7)

Az engedély birtokában... 
Sok különbség nincs... két link ahol segítséget kérhetek.. a véleményem szerinti gúnyos megjegyzés OTT VAN

Ime a TELJES levél , bemásolva
:
"
*Pandora's Box* 




Állandó Tag 


<dl class="userstats"><dt>Regisztrált</dt><dd>Aug 2011</dd><dt>Hol</dt><dd>Budatétény</dd><dt>Üzenet</dt><dd>103</dd><dt>Köszönet</dt><dd>34</dd><dd style="display:inline; float: left;">35 alkalommal 26 üzenetét köszönték meg</dd></dl> 

*Személy keresés ITT !*

- "-pusztán a családfa kutatás kedvéért -" -->> ...persze, persze..."*pusztán*"...

1) - http://www.keresoszolgalat.hu/
2) - http://www.canada411.ca/

" 


 ​


----------



## Melitta (2013 Április 7)

A topicnak nem az a celja ,hogy sertegeseket olvasunk, ha van eszrevetel azt privibe kell megoldani amire vonatkozik a personal adatvedelem ,hogy privi es nem nyilvanos.
HA tudunk segiteni mi is privibe irjuk meg az elerhetoseget ha valakirol tudjuk elerhetoseget.
Sokan nem kivanak semmilyen uj kapcsolatokat felvenni felevszazad kihagyasa utan, sokan nem tudnak magyarul mar a 3. ill 4. generacio.
Sokuk nagyon idos es nem internetezik vagy sajnos mar nem el.

Mindenki adatat vedjuk es nem lehet nyilvanossa tenni pl email cim elerhetosege stb,
Semmilyen csaladfa kutatast ami penzert tortenik sok esetben, nem tamogatunk, a canadahun maga is tamogatasra szorul,igy nem all modunkban bizniszeket segiteni.
Ezek mind benne vannak a regisztraional elfogadott szabalyzatunkban.


----------



## Fülöp Csaba (2013 Április 8)

Kedves Melitta.
Köszönöm a hozzászólást. Amit nem értek : " *nem all modunkban bizniszeket segiteni. "... 

*
A hozzászólásaim melyik része utalt arra, hogy én ÜZLETI érdekből kértem segítséget ?
Mindegy. 
Nem is ZAVAROM tovább a fórumuk nyugalmát. 
Elnézést, hogy SEGÍTSÉGET kértem.
Törlöm magam a fórumból. 
A magyar mindenütt magyar marad úgy veszem észre.


----------



## Beta619 (2013 Április 17)

Szép Napot mindenkinek!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni tőletek, Nagybátyámat Paul Király és a fiát Andre Király szeretném megtalálni.
Nagybátyám 56-ban ment ki, hogy merre járt azt sajnos nem tudom, de Kanadában kötött ki Vancouver-ben.
Ekkor már volt felesége Sharon, sajnos a család nevét nem tudjuk, csak annyit hogy Angol ötvös családból származik, Ő maga gyógyszerész volt. Az utolsó ismert címük 7238 Queenston burnaby bc v5a canada.
Ha esetleg valaki tudna valamit róluk legyen olyan kedves írjon!
Előre is köszönöm!

Tamás


----------



## liverpool1957 (2017 Július 5)

Sziasztok ,, ma leptem be es elkezdem keresni a segitsegetekkel egy ismerosomet ,, Terry Galambos ,, Magyar szarmazasu ( holgy) ,mar kint szuletett Canadaban .Van ket fia,,elvalt jo par eve . Az eggyik fia Eric .. Legutobb ezen a cimen lakott , London , Ontario ....431 Bolton Road, a Canada Bell -nel dolgozott ,,valoszinu elment nyugdijba . Jart Magyarorszagon 2008-es 2009 ben is . ..Megszakadt a kapcsolat koztunk. Szeretnem ot megtalalni . ha valaki tud rola barmit is kerem irjon ram erre az email cimre, -- ..koszonettel ..2017.7.5.


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Július 6)

liverpool1957 írta:


> Sziasztok ,, ma leptem be es elkezdem keresni a segitsegetekkel egy ismerosomet ,, Terry Galambos ,, Magyar szarmazasu ( holgy) ,mar kint szuletett Canadaban .Van ket fia,,elvalt jo par eve . Az eggyik fia Eric .. Legutobb ezen a cimen lakott , London , Ontario ....431 Bolton Road, a Canada Bell -nel dolgozott ,,valoszinu elment nyugdijba . Jart Magyarorszagon 2008-es 2009 ben is . ..Megszakadt a kapcsolat koztunk. Szeretnem ot megtalalni . ha valaki tud rola barmit is kerem irjon ram erre az email cimre, -- ..koszonettel ..2017.7.5.



Szia! 
Aki segíteni tud, az minden információt elküldhet számodra privát üzenetben. E-mail címet nem írunk ki a fórumon.


----------



## Punkyzsu (2018 Január 1)

Punkyzsu írta:


> *Segítene valaki?*
> 
> Keresem Carol Jean Juhaszt /született:1965. Március 16-án, Brampton-ban/ Valamint Michael Juhaszt /született: 1955, Szeptember 27-én, St. Caterines/ Kérem segítsen valaki, hogy találhatnám meg őket??



Tegnap este életét vesztette a barátom, akinek a lányát illetve a testvérét kerestem... Egyedül, magányosan halt meg, sajnálom, hogy nem sikerült megtalálni őket...



Pandora's Box írta:


> Erre két módszert mutatok:
> 
> http://www.google.ca ... és ékezetesen beíni: *Carol Jean Juhász*
> 
> http://www.canada411.ca ... és ékezetek nélkül beírni a nevet


Tegnap este életét vesztette a barátom,akinek kerestem a lányát illetve a testvérét... sajnos nem sikerült őket megtalálni.. magányosan, egyedül érte őt a halál


----------



## ronix7-7 (2018 Január 8)

Fülöp Csaba írta:


> Megragadom még az alkalmat, hogy "megköszönjem " a Pandora's Box nevű "kedves" fórumlakó barátságos levelét, melyben az általam leírt szövegből kiemelve a: " pusztán a családfa kutatás kedvéért " szavaimat a gunyoros : " -->> ...persze, persze..."*pusztán*"... kiegészítéssel tolmácsolta nekem vissza.
> Sajnálom az ilyen embert, aki önmagából kiindulva gondolja azt, hogy mások IS úgy gondolkodnak mint ő. Az ő kedvéért tartom szükségesnek közölni, hogy nem azért kezdtem bele a családfakutatásba, mert abból anyagi hasznot kívánok húzni, hanem mert az a célom, hogy elsősorban a gyermekeim és leszármazottai, másodsorban a rokonaim, rendelkezzenek majd egy olyan ismerethalmazzal, amiből láthatják, hogy kik az ősei, elődei. Pusztán azért keresem a Kanadába kivándorolt rokonaim leszármazottait, hogy egyrészt a nevük felkerülhessen a nagy családi fa egyik ágára, másrészt ha ÉRDEKLI ŐKET, akkor átadhassam nekik a felmenőikről megszerzett információkat. Bármilyen hihetetlen is az Ön számára "tisztelt" Pandora, engem ÖRÖMMEL tölt el az, ha valakinek örömet szerezhetek. Sajnálom Önt, mert úgy vélem, hogy a fanyar és gúnyos válaszát az motiválhatta, hogy Ön egy anyagias természetű közegben éli az életét, így ön is azzá vált és emiatt nem is tud feltételezni másokról ÖNZETLENSÉGET... Ne féljen, nem akarok RÁAKASZKODNI senkire aki Kanadában él, nem fogok siránkozni, jajgatni, könyörögni neki, hogy segítsen rajtam. Egyrészt nincs rá szükségem, másrészt van önbecsülésem. A hozzászólása sértő és bántó volt számomra. Eddig nem nagyon hittem azoknak akik külföldről visszatérve azt mesélték, hogy idegenben a legnagyobb ellenségei MAGYAROK voltak. Most már elhiszem. És szégyellem, hogy OLYAN magyarok is vannak mint Ön.


Nem kell megsértodni, általánosítani.
Nézd meg a Magyar Voroskereszt honlapját, láthatod, hogy még ok sem segítenek pl. családfa kutatás ugyében(vajon miért?), talán Melitta által írottak miatt.
http://voroskereszt.hu/keresoszolgalat/akeresoszolgalatrol/
Láttál már családfát? Amannyiben nincs meg minden adat az osrol, akkor hiányosan kerul fel a családfa egyik ágára, nem olyan nagy baj az. Elobb is eszedbe juthatott volna ez az otlet, mert régebben a Voroskereszt foglalkozott a régen kivándorolt hozzátartozók, cs. tagok felkutatásával. Sajnos te lekéstél.


----------



## Terge Mónika (2018 Július 30)

Sziasztok. Terge Mónika vagyok. 
Én egy egyetemi találkozót próbálok megszervezni és ehhez próbálom a régi csoporttársakat felkeresni. Bizonyos Herbeth Emesét keresnék. Akiről annyit tudok, hogy Molnár Zoltán felesége és Kanadába vándoroltak ki. A neten jelez egy címet : 1801 Reunion Terr NW Airdrie AB T4B 3P8 Talán ez az ő címük . De nem biztos.
Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy ismeri Őket valaki ? Hallott róluk valaki ? 
Esetleg valamilyen ötlet, hogy hol tudnám még keresni Őket ? 
Köszönöm szépen a segítséget 
Szép napot, Móni


----------



## Szabó Mihály Balázsné (2019 Március 18)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni!

Hetek óta nyomozok a rokonaim után.

Keresem Vörös Jánost, Vörös Ferencet és Vörös Erzsébetet. 

A szüleik Vépi Erzsébet és Vörös János 1956 körül utaztak ki Toronto-ba.

Erzsébet a nagyapám testvére.

Édesanyám nem ismerhette az unokatestvéreit, de mindig vágyott rá, hogy legalább egyszer láthassa őket. Ezért a 60. születésnapja alkalmából azzal szerettem volna meglepni, hogy megkeresem a három testvért. A hivatali szervek nem tudtak segíteni különböző okok miatt. A Szent Erzsébet plébánia megerősítette, hogy a család ott él/élt, mert dokumentálva van, hogy a legkisebb gyermeket, Erzsikét ott keresztelték.

A képen látható 3 gyereket keresem: Vörös Jánost, Vörös Ferencet, Vörös Erzsébetet. A kép a 1965 nyarán készült, az anyukájuk küldte ide, haza a húgának, aki már nem él.

A testvérek életkora ma: János 65, Ferencet nem tudjuk, Erzsébet pedig 56 éves.
Március 30-án délben (magyar idő szerint) ünnepeljük anyukám 60. születésnapját. Szerettem volna meglepni azzal, hogy megtalálom neki az unokatestvéreit. 
A Vörös testvérektől azt szeretném kérni, hogy március 30-án reggel 8.00 után (torontoi idő szerint) hívjanak fel a Facebookon videohívással.

Persze előbb is kereshetnek. Nagy-nagy szeretettel várom a jelentkezésüket!

Ha később kerülnek elő, az is nagy boldogság lesz a számunkra.
Szeretném kérni, ha bárki ismeri őket, értesítsék, hogy várjuk a jelentkezésüket. Nagyon köszönöm előre is a segítséget! 

Szeretettel:
Szabóné Csurgai Marika 


„Mint a fák törzsén az ágak,

Amik külön-különválnak,

Úgy nekünk is más a sorsunk,

Vigyen bármerre is utunk,

De mindig egy lesz gyökerünk,

S így örökre összetartozunk.”

Mikula István: Faágak


----------



## amiami (2019 Szeptember 9)

keresem ...
sajnos keves adat äll a rendelkezesemre:
*Imre Bereczky ... Courtland ... Ontario ... Canada*
feltetelezem hogy Mo.-on született, a 1800-as evek vege fele ... Kanadäban elt - nem tudom mikortol, de meg talän elt 1956-57 - ben.
Elöre is köszönöm a segitseget


----------



## BikassyGergely (2019 Október 10)

*H. Gabi 1978, talán Monrealban*
Párizsi magyar ismerős keresi, a kanadai várost ott Monréalnak ejtették.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2019 Október 10)

BikassyGergely írta:


> *H. Gabi 1978, talán Monrealban*
> Párizsi magyar ismerős keresi, a kanadai várost ott Monréalnak ejtették.



*Rokonkeresés/Barátkeresés*

*Lehetőség-1 -> Vérrokon*
----------------------------------
Magyarországon: rokon/vérrokon keresés

1) - E-MAIL kapcsolat: [email protected]
2) - http://www.voroskeresztbp.hu
3) - Magyar Vöröskereszt VÉRROKON keresés: http://voroskereszt.hu/keresoszolgalat
4) - [email protected]

Kanadában: rokon/vérrokon keresés
5) - https://familylinks.icrc.org/en/pages/countries/hungary.aspx
6) - http://www.redcross.ca/how-we-help/restoring-family-links-–-find-family/find-family

Kanadai kereses, nev szerint
7) - Kanadai telefonkönyv: http://www.canada411.ca/
(csak nyilvanos, nem titkositott, vonalas es mobil szamok is kereshetoek)

8) - http://www.canadacellphonenumberdirectory.com/
(CSAK mobilszamok keresese Kanadaban)

9) - https://www.whitepages.com/name

10) - https://411.ca/white-pages/


*Lehetőség-2 -> Kell egy Jóbarát*
----------------------------------
Keresni/találni egy Kanadában élő IGAZ/Jó barátot aki ...
- időt,
- energiát,
- pénzt nem kímélve...
...szó szerint kinyomozza/megtalálja a keresett személyt/személyeket.


*Lehetőség-3 -> Magánnyomozó*
----------------------------------
Kanadai magánnyozót (Privat Investigator) megbízni a felkutatással, korlátlan pénzkerettel!!!
...például Torontóban:

https://www.google.ca/ ...majd beírni: "private investigator find a person canada"


*Lehetőség-4 -> (segíts magadon... *
-------------------------------------
1) - eTA kiváltása ITT(magyarul is):
https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/visit-canada/eta/apply.html

2) - repülőjegy vásárlás, például: https://www.cheapflights.ca/

3) - Hotel foglalás, például itt: https://www.trivago.ca/

4) - Autóbérlés (Torontóban), például az Enterprise Rent-A-Car -nál
https://www.enterprise.ca/en/car-re.../king-west-toronto-c243.html?mcid=yext:245709


Hölgyek/Urak,

Gondolkodtam a sikertelen rokon-kereses lehetséges okairól, és arra jutottam, hogy van/lehet egy olyan ok/okok is amiröl sohasem beszélünk...szóval röviden a sikertelenség lehetséges okai:

- Költözés
- Névváltoztatás,
- Vonalas telefonszám titkosítása
- Elhalálozas,
- Kapcsolatfelvétel elutasítása... és ezt is tudomásul *KELL* venni :-(

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Nikoletta1 (2020 Július 9)

Kedves Fórumozók! György Attila Kanadában élő lelkész úr elérhetőségét szeretném megtudni. Tudna esetleg valaki segíteni? Esetleg egy e-mail cím már elegendő lenne. Szeretném vele felvenni a kapcsolatot Magyarországról. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget. Nagyon köszönöm előre is! 


*E-mail cím, telefonszám nyílt kiírása tilos a fórumon!*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Július 9)

Nikoletta1 írta:


> György Attila Kanadában élő lelkész úr elérhetőségét szeretném megtudni.


*2019. szept. ... Elbúcsúzott a Montreáli Első Magyar Református Egyház lelkésze ... György Attila *
*nincs Canadaban*


----------



## Nikoletta1 (2020 Július 9)

?Walaky? írta:


> *2019. szept. ... Elbúcsúzott a Montreáli Első Magyar Református Egyház lelkésze ... György Attila *
> *nincs Canadaban*


köszönöm, ezt én is olvastam. megtaláltam ezt a cikket az interneten. Hol kereshetem tovább?


----------



## Pandora's Box (2021 Március 11)

Joó Ferenc írta:


> Segítséget szeretnék kérni! Ingersollban élő rokonomat szeretném elérni. Egy fontos dokumentumot kell aláíratni vele. Aki tud "privátba" segíteni meg köszönném.



*Lehetöségek ITT:*
-----------------------------------------------​*Rokonkeresés/Barátkeresés

Lehetőség-1 -> Vérrokon*
----------------------------------
Magyarországon: rokon/vérrokon keresés

1) - E-MAIL kapcsolat: [email protected]
2) - http://www.voroskeresztbp.hu
3) - Magyar Vöröskereszt VÉRROKON keresés: http://voroskereszt.hu/keresoszolgalat
4) - E-Mail kapcsolat: [email protected]

Kanadában: rokon/vérrokon keresés
5) - https://familylinks.icrc.org/en/pages/countries/hungary.aspx
6) - http://www.redcross.ca/how-we-help/restoring-family-links-–-find-family/find-family

Kanadai kereses, nev szerint
7) - Kanadai telefonkönyv: http://www.canada411.ca/
(csak nyilvanos, nem titkositott, vonalas es mobil szamok is kereshetoek)

8) - http://www.canadacellphonenumberdirectory.com/
(CSAK mobilszamok keresese Kanadaban)

9) - https://www.whitepages.com/name

10) - https://411.ca/white-pages/


*Lehetőség-2 -> Kell egy Jóbarát*
----------------------------------
Keresni/találni egy Kanadában élő IGAZ/Jó barátot aki ...
- időt,
- energiát,
- pénzt nem kímélve...
...szó szerint kinyomozza/megtalálja a keresett személyt/személyeket.


*Lehetőség-3 -> Magánnyomozó*
----------------------------------
Kanadai magánnyozót (Privat Investigator) megbízni a felkutatással, korlátlan pénzkerettel!!!
...például Torontóban:

https://www.google.ca/ ...majd beírni: "private investigator find a person canada"


*Lehetőség-4 -> (segíts magadon... *
-------------------------------------
1) - eTA kiváltása ITT(magyarul is):
https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/visit-canada/eta/apply.html

2) - repülőjegy vásárlás, például: https://www.cheapflights.ca/

3) - Hotel foglalás, például itt: https://www.trivago.ca/

4) - Autóbérlés (Torontóban), például az Enterprise Rent-A-Car -nál
https://www.enterprise.ca/en/car-re.../king-west-toronto-c243.html?mcid=yext:245709


Hölgyek/Urak,

Gondolkodtam a sikertelen rokon-kereses lehetséges okairól, és arra jutottam, hogy van/lehet olyan ok/okok is amiröl sohasem beszélünk...szóval röviden a sikertelenség lehetséges okai:

- Költözés
- Névváltoztatás,
- Vonalas telefonszám titkosítása
- Elhalálozás,
- Kapcsolatfelvétel elutasítása... és ezt is tudomásul *KELL* venni :-(

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------

